

If you had Google Glass, what would you use it for? - jennyelb
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1edj02/if_you_had_google_glass_what_would_you_use_it_for/

======
markokocic
If I had Google Glass I would use it to make some quick money and sell it
immediately.

